# MEXICAN SKYLINES



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Mexican Skylines​*
*Purpose:*
The purpose of this thread is to showcase pictures of different skylines in Mexico.

*Info:*
Please if you're going to contribute to this thread, use moderately sized pictures and follow the rules. Anyone can contribute, but please make sure to put the name of the city, basic information, and check that the picture is not more than a year old.

*Rules:*
-All rules from the Cityscapes and Skyline Photos sub-forum.
-No more than 3 pictures per post.
-No more than a year old from the date of their respective post.
-Only cities in Mexico.
-Not a competition, so please, have healthy arguments.
-And just like the Mexican sub-forum, no politics!

*Helpful links:*

SSC MEXICO FOR ENGLISH-SPEAKING VISITORS (English )

SSC México-Oficial National forum (Spanish)

FOTOGRAFÍA| Panorámicas y Skyline (Spanish)


Anyways, please read the rules carefully and make sure you understand them. Let the thread begin! :banana:


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

Mexico City

Mexico city or Mexico DF (more specific) is the capital of Mexico and as of now, it houses the tallest building in the country.:cheers:


Reforma Av:








Picture by: webcamsdemexico.com

Polanco:








Picture by:riveraconde

Reforma Av at night:








Picture by JoseRP


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Zapopan*

Zapopan in the state of Jalisco is often mistaken by the city of Guadalajara and although they're bonded together, the two continue to be two different cities, with different central skylines.









Picture by the forumer dacost.









Picture byr: Tour Guadalajara tourism http://guadalajaratour.com/2013/01/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

no creo sean muy interesantes 

solamente la ciudad de mexico y monterrey


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics of mexico city


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Monterrey*

The skyline of Valle Oriente forms part of the Monterrey metropolitan area in the northern state of Nuevo Leon.









Picture by the forumer jetmty1.









Picture by the forumer ..polkator..









Picture by the forumer vicraya2


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Puebla*

Although Puebla continues to have a fragmented skyline, development of high rises in the city continues to be active and growing regularly. The city of Puebla is the capital of the state of Puebla state and lies closely just south of Mexico city.









Picture by the forumer Lancer.









Picture by the forumer JoseRP









Picture by the forumer Nikkodermo


----------



## Hotu Matua (May 8, 2007)

Some more photos picturing Monterrey's skyline.
This is a young, rapidly growing skyline, so many of the pictures are already outdated even if taken one or two years ago.


El centro desde el poniente por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


La transparencia de la mañana (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Skyline con Sofía en construcción por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Skyline de VO desde Costco por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Hotu Matua (May 8, 2007)

Let's continue exploring other angles of Monterrey


Panorama del poniente por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Supremo poniente de la ciudad por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Construyendo Valle Oriente (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Monterrey in a clear summer (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Mexico city*

Other angles of the capital edited by the forumer Arch+fan+DF. The pictures are actually scenes from a government ad that came out just after the presidential elections this year. Here's the link to the video if anyone wants to watch it, it's 30 seconds long: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9o1NQmcQh5g


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Acapulco*

Most people recognize this city in the Mexican pacific as one of Mexico's most important tourist destinations. The city of Acapulco is the largest city in the state of Guerrero, but not the capital.









Pictures by the forumer Omarxd94 


















Pictures by the forumer Lordloya


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Puebla*

Pictures by the forumer Lancer. the first picture shows just how massive the Popocatepetl volcano is.


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Guadalajara*

Guadalajara is the largest city and the capital of the state of Jalisco. 



















Pictures by the forumer CharlieGdl


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Mazatlán*

Mazatlan is the second largest city in the state of Sinaloa, just after the capital Culiacan. It's importance comes from tourism and an important trade port to the Pacific ocean.





























All pictures by the forumer manuelmonge


----------



## Looker (May 7, 2010)

Mexico no tiene Skylines interesantes


----------



## Roverach (Jun 17, 2007)

More

*Acapulco





Acapulco Diamante








*​


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

Great pictures Roverach and Hotu.

*Puerto Vallarta*

The city of Puerto Vallarta has in my opinion the best beaches in Mexico. Although Cancun is beautiful, to me, this was the best. This city is located at the last northern corner of the pacific coast of the state of Jalisco. The lies just next to the state of Nayarit, in some parts it actually continues to the neighboring state by taking the name of Nuevo Vallarta.





























All pictures by the forumer blue_man100


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Monterrey*

Other angles of this beautiful city. Just as a random fact, currently there's two skyscrapers under construction in this city. One is Pabellon Monterrey and the other is KOI at the VAO development. Both towers over 200+ meters.









Picture by the forumer Leuvoynshka









Picture by the forumer Regio_MTY









Picture by the forumer vicraya2


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Mexico city*

One of the things about Mexico City is that it is hard to find good angles to photograph the skyline. Unlike must North American skylines, Mexican skylines are usually scattered all over the place with "mini skylines" and therefor hard to get on a single picture.



















Pictures by the forumer gabrielbabb

Mexico City-Santa Fe










Picture by the forumer Roverach


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Ta'chido el thread, let me see if I can contribute with some picz.

Saludos.


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Mexico city*









Picture by the forumer mecanico242

*Guadalajara*








Picture by the forumer Luis Tapatío

*Monterrey*








Picture by the forumer HEBQ


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Zapopan and Guadalajara*

All pictures by the forumer CharlieGdl


----------



## agbmex (Jan 18, 2007)

here is one I really like::cheers:



Skyline Ciudad De México Desde La T2 by LANCER., on Flickr


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

^^ definitively a great view of Mexico city's skyline 



*Veracruz metropolitan area.*



















Both picture above by the forumer accezznardo

*Puebla*









Picture by the forumer Nikkodermo.


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Monterrey*


A compilation of different skylines in the Monterrey metro area by the forumer HEBQ


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Mazatlan*









Picture by the forumer manuelmonge









Picture by the forumer manuelmonge

*Irapuato*

The city of Irapuato forms part of the state of Guanajuato and is one of various cities famous for it's traditions, soccer, and in the case of Irapuato: Strawberries.


----------



## jetmty1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Valle oriente


----------



## chibetogdl (Apr 10, 2006)

nice thread, forumers from all around the world will know our skylines, specially from our medium cities, most of them have small skylines, but they are growing quiqly, cities like queretar, that 10 years ago, the only sky line was the cathedral towers, and now they have several new buildings and some others are and under construction right now

well, very interesting thread, keep posting pics and i hope not mexican forumers posting here

well, sorry for my english i know it sucks¡


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

chibetogdl said:


> nice thread, forumers from all around the world will know our skylines, specially from our medium cities, most of them have small skylines, but they are growing quiqly, cities like queretar, that 10 years ago, the only sky line was the cathedral towers, and now they have several new buildings and some others are and under construction right now
> 
> well, very interesting thread, keep posting pics and *i hope not mexican forumers posting here*
> 
> well, sorry for my english i know it sucks¡



^^ What, no Mexican forumers allowed? Dammed, I'll have to keep myself off this thread then.

Saludos.


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

i thnik meant that not just mexican forumers posting here


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow! Our neighbor to the South has some beautiful skylines! :cheers:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Legomaniac said:


> *Zapopan*
> 
> Zapopan in the state of Jalisco is often mistaken by the city of Guadalajara and although they're bonded together, the two continue to be two different cities, with different central skylines.
> 
> ...


excuse me but thats your perception, for us citicens of Guadalajara, Zapopan is not a diferent city, but part of the city as same as the other municipalities, and each of them has its own hitoric center, i know that may be hard for you to understand, due, there where you live is not the same, but that argue about being two diferent cities, is somenthing "us tapatíos" had discuss before, and we all agree we live in the same city.

Also i wonder why you didn´t used this same argument for Valle Oriente, mentioned that is not Monterrey but San Pedro as you did With Guadalajara, coz San Pedro is to Monterrey what Zapopan is to Guadalajara? But there you actually mentioned that is part of the metropolitan area, you never gave this argument when applies the same here.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Legomaniac said:


> *Guadalajara*
> 
> Guadalajara is the largest city and the capital of the state of Jalisco.
> 
> ...


Why did you breake your own rules, these pics are older tan three years?

I suggest you to let us show what we think is the best to show of our city, as well as explanations.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

italiano_pellicano said:


> no creo sean muy interesantes
> 
> solamente la ciudad de mexico y monterrey


No serán interesantes, pero siempre al pendiente... Ah si y Guadalajara no tiene skylines.:nuts:


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

master-mata said:


> excuse me but thats your perception, for us citicens of Guadalajara, Zapopan is not a diferent city, but part of the city as same as the other municipalities, and each of them has its own hitoric center, i know that may be hard for you to understand, due, there where you live is not the same, but that argue about being two diferent cities, is somenthing "us tapatíos" had discuss before, and we all agree we live in the same city.
> 
> Also i wonder why you didn´t used this same argument for Valle Oriente, mentioned that is not Monterrey but San Pedro as you did With Guadalajara, coz San Pedro is to Monterrey what Zapopan is to Guadalajara? But there you actually mentioned that is part of the metropolitan area, you never gave this argument when applies the same here.





master-mata said:


> Why did you breake your own rules, these pics are older tan three years?
> 
> I suggest you to let us show what we think is the best to show of our city, as well as explanations.


If you have something to contribute do so, but don't come here and just expect to start an argument because of your ethnocentric views upon the world. It isn't the first time i read your comments and although i respect you for your contributions to the forum, i don't accept nor will allow for you to derogate or humiliate members or cities of your own or other nation. Also, i wasn't aware of the age of that picture, i will look for a newer one. I must say though, if you really want to hold me up like that to the rules, start with yourself. Argument such as these were also clearly stated in the rules to be prohibited, so if you have a problem, message me directly and only post here adequate material.


----------



## jetmty1 (Dec 30, 2005)

master-mata said:


> excuse me but thats your perception, for us citicens of Guadalajara, Zapopan is not a diferent city, but part of the city as same as the other municipalities, and each of them has its own hitoric center, i know that may be hard for you to understand, due, there where you live is not the same, but that argue about being two diferent cities, is somenthing "us tapatíos" had discuss before, and we all agree we live in the same city.
> 
> Also i wonder why you didn´t used this same argument for Valle Oriente, mentioned that is not Monterrey but San Pedro as you did With Guadalajara, coz San Pedro is to Monterrey what Zapopan is to Guadalajara? But there you actually mentioned that is part of the metropolitan area, you never gave this argument when applies the same here.



I agree with you, the economic impact necessary to build and occupy each "suburban" skylines depend as whole from the metropolitan area and -not- from each "independent" city, any way for legal purposes yes there are independent cities and sometimes urban develpment laws may clearly differ the way a city develops, si in resume, yes zapopan its guadalajara while san pedro its Monterrey


----------



## X-17 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice thread!


----------



## Mariachi (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice pictures


----------



## chibetogdl (Apr 10, 2006)

Heludin said:


> ^^ What, no Mexican forumers allowed? Dammed, I'll have to keep myself off this thread then.
> 
> Saludos.


sorry, a miss te just, lego was right, but i wrote it after that, my englsih sucks! :lol:


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

Other Skylines from smaller cities. 

*Villahermosa*









Picture by the forumer Nikkodermo


*San Luis Potosi*









Picture by orbesonora_no_oficial(instagram)

*Queretaro*









Credits to Colliers.com


----------



## Mariachi (Nov 4, 2006)

Excelente thread..sigue con mas fotos


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the support Mariachi 

*Cancun*

We can't forget one of Mexico's most beautiful beach destinations, Cancun. Some basic information about the city is that while it is the state's biggest city, the capital of Quintana Roo is the city of Chetumal which lies to the south bordering the nation of Belize.

All pictures by the forumer ponce_20


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## gerardo16 (Apr 11, 2008)

MTY Citizen said:


> *Beautiful Zapopan, Jalisco.*
> 
> :cheers:



Como les gusta joder, de seguro despues vas a decir que fue un comentario inocente

A mi no me molesta el tema Gdl-Zapopan pero no entiendo por que ese afan de reventar las cosas


----------



## dacost (Mar 25, 2010)

Da igual, algunos siempre al pendiente de Jalisco, no me sorprende 


*Puerto Vallarta​*









*credits: Hotu_Matua*


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Guadalajara-Zapopan*


Al pictures by the forumer Armin gdl.


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

Mexico City-Santa Fe

All pictures taken by the forumer Mégane


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

Mexico City- Santa Fe

All pictures taken by the forumer gabrielbabb


----------



## LaRosca (Feb 13, 2012)

Heludin said:


> The last batch of pictures was good, but what about the
> 
> *Rules*:
> -All rules from the Cityscapes and Skyline Photos sub-forum.
> ...


Las Reglas se hicieron para romperse.
Abajo la ley!!


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Santa Fe looks like a whole different city.

Saludos.


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

**cough*That's what i said about Zapopan** cough** 

*Acapulco*

All pictures by the forumer hu90.


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Mexico City*









Picture by Mick Ruiz


*Queretaro*









Picture by DieQro


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

great thread, i think puebla looks amazing


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos, impressive skyline....:cheers:


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Tijuana*


Sometimes know as the the "happiest city on earth", Tijuana lies in the state of Baja California norte right below the city of San Diego in the U.S.









Picture by Frontera.info










Credits for this picture go to it's respective owner.









Picture by AlHiRod in flickr


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Mexico city*

All pictures by the forumer Lancer








.


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Puebla* 

Picture by the forumer Lancer:


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Guadalajara-Zapopan*










Picture by the forumer Jorge-av










Picture by the forumer Assemblage23


----------



## LaRosca (Feb 13, 2012)

*San Luis Potosí*

A Image of San Luis Potosí, is a city located in the center of Mexico, this city have around 1,000,000 of people.








Credits for the respective owner.


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Veracruz-Boca del Rio*








.
by the forumer*hu90

*Puebla*









by the forumer Mr. Joe


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Love Mexico and Mexicans. I love the boldness of the architecture in many of those skyscrapers and skylines. The boldness, colour and design of those buildings really express the Mexican culture. 

Having once had a partner from Queretaro I can understand the culture of Mexico somewhat.

Love it :lol:


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Monterrey*

All pictures by the forumer *..polkator..*


----------



## Candido (Aug 5, 2012)

Very impressive Skylines. Thank you for the photos.


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Mexico City*

Interlomas








Picture by ind-Erick

*Mazatlan*









Picture by Cityskylines.org


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

The skylines may not be very large, but I like how dense even the low-rise areas seem to be. I honestly use to think Mexican cities were like American: cluster of skyscrapers/high-rises in downtown and soon after a large drop to suburban-type homes. Glad I was wrong.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

it's surprising that the other cities' skylines are getting massive like Monterrey and Guadalajara.


----------



## Elea9 (Jun 7, 2012)

HERE A PANORAMA OF THE MODERN BUILDINGS IN SAN LUIS POTOSI


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

nice picture of San Luis Potosi, not seen here so often


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

Mexico - Starting to grow :cheers: (Santa Fe Financial District)



ind-Erick said:


> Gracias Por Sus comentarios y Likes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ind-Erick said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


With the underground mall underconstruction




Roy_Batty said:


> Cierro con la típica postal de Santa Fe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Monterrey* 










by the forumer urbanfanatic









by the forumer AbnerGzz









by the forumer vicraya2


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

First timer here!

*Campeche*










Picture by the forumer Hotu Matua.

*Puebla*









Picture by the forumer JoseRP









Picture by the forumer JoseRP


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Guadalajara*









by the user Ale Ortiz in Flickr

*Veracruz*









by the forumer accezznardo

*Puerto Vallarta*









Picture credits in picture.


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Cancun* 









Picture by the forumer loko_man13

*Puebla*









Picture by the forumer Hu90

*Mazatlan*









Picture by the forumer manuelmonge and his friend.


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Puebla*









Picture by the forumer JoseRP









Picture by the forumer JoseRP


*Irapuato*

Small but there 









Picture by the forumer steckjah


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Monterrey*









Picture by the forumer jetmty1

*Puebla*









Picture by the forumer Lancer in SSP

*Chihuahua*









Picture by the forumer chihuaslife33


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Mexico city*









Picture by the forumer marte

*Mazatlan*









Picture by the forumer loko_man13

*Guadalajara*









Picture by the forumer enrique-gdl


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Torreon*









Picture by the forumer edd91

*Puebla*









Picture by the forumer kremty


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

interesting Thread


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Guadalajara*

All pictures by the forumer altmmar89


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Guadalajara*

All pictures by the forumer altmmar89


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Mazatlán*


All pictures by the forumer Ciudadano Kane


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Puebla*


Pictures by Behind Davis in flickr.


----------



## Val5413 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Mexico City*​


Dan AleStout said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Creditos para Avid Post


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Puebla*









Picture by the forumer emporio's

*Monterrey*









Picture by the forumer vicraya2


----------



## marcopaulo (Oct 16, 2010)

aunque los gringos nunca lo muestran al mundo, mexico ya va teniendo un skyline grandioso :cheers:


----------



## IngMarco (May 10, 2010)

Yep, mexican skylines are colorful. We still don't have a skyline, but this is my city.

Culiacán.










 Culiacán por Marcomg91, en Flickr

 Torres del Río, Culiacán por Marcomg91, en Flickr


----------



## IngMarco (May 10, 2010)

This one from Chihuahua deserves to be posted.


----------



## Mr Lenovo (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice pictures, Mexico has great skylines in construction.


----------



## Edif Guad (Jun 15, 2006)

italiano_pellicano said:


> no creo sean muy interesantes
> 
> solamente la ciudad de mexico y monterrey





Looker said:


> Mexico no tiene Skylines interesantes


Muy respetables sus puntos de vista, no pierdan su tiempo en este hilo.


----------



## Memo_ (Aug 10, 2012)

Some other pics of the Metropolitan Area of *Veracruz - Boca del Río*, it's a very tiny skyline, but in 10 years ago it has grown up a lot!









Photo posted by Del_Piero









Photo posted by Mr.Joe
In this one you can see the 2013 Veracruz Carnival









Photo posted by Del_Piero


Saludos/Greetings!


----------



## miguelon (Oct 25, 2006)

I think that Tijuana deserves some participation

Credits Anakes, en Flickr


























Dr Sauceda de flickr


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Monterrey has a good future ahead. What an amazing city that is


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

I read at the Tijuana thread there's a new 17-story hotel being built near downtown, certainly that's going to be a nice addition to the skyline.


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hotu Matua said:


> Let's continue exploring other angles of Monterrey
> 
> 
> Supremo poniente de la ciudad por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

Santa Fe area develompemnt of Mexico City



ind-Erick said:


> Gracias Por sus comentarios y Likes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ind-Erick said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Val5413 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Tijuana*​


----------



## Val5413 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Mexico City*​


----------



## Val5413 (Dec 8, 2011)

^^ 

by: mégane










by: Mrberenjena


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Santa Fe - Mexico City*



Barcelo388 said:


> :banana::banana:





Barcelo388 said:


> RECUENTO DE LOS MEJORES SKYLINES DE LOS ULTIMOS DIAS.
> 
> * Santa Fe.
> *





mcwaremex said:


> Van otras nocturnas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Polanco - Mexico City*



Val5413 said:


> Skyline Defeño de hoy





Raaqmx said:


> Trabajos en Alto Polanco
> 
> Parque Polanco.. a la derecha se llega a ver un cacho del edificio de BBVA





Barcelo388 said:


> RECUENTO DE LOS MEJORES SKYLINES DE LOS ULTIMOS DIAS.
> * Nuevo Polanco.* :nuts:
> 
> 
> ...


*Paseo de la Reforma - Mexico City*



gabrielbabb said:


> Panorámica Nocturna Ciudad De México por LANCER., en Flickr





Mario_Giovannetti said:


> Me tomé la libertad de achicarla un poco y de aclarar la resolución para que se vea mejor.
> 
> Dándole nuevamente el crédito a quien corresponde en la parte de abajo:
> 
> ...





LANCER. said:


> Excelente Sebastianovik!
> 
> 
> Skyline Nocturno por LANCER., en Flickr





gabrielbabb said:


>





What_The_Face said:


> Una de Flickr.
> 
> 
> Reforma hacia chapultepec por martin, punto de vista, en Flickr


*Insurgentes - Mexico City *



Yucatanense said:


> fuente: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Torre_Pemex_(5).jpg





Val5413 said:


> Pongo una foto en donde sale esta elegante torre :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheers::cheers:


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

Mexico City - Reforma Avenue skyline



Dani Blake said:


> *Ciudad de Mèxico*


:cheers:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hey!! Do not forget my Villahermosa! *


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Villahermosa*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puerto Vallarta:*



mergedbear said:


> *Puerto Vallarta*​
> 
> Puerto Vallarta por Luismontalv0, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monterrey Downtown:*



vicraya2 said:


> Monterrey, Zona Centro.:cheers::cheers::cheers:
> 
> 
> Monterrey Centro 2013 1 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla City:*



Hu90 said:


> *PUEBLA | Algunas panorámicas de la ciudad*
> 
> *Centro Histórico*
> Foto: Sergio.Arturo (flickr)
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guadalajara:*



SkyscrapercityMexico said:


> Guadalajara, Jalisco, México.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Acapulco!!*_



SkyscrapercityMexico said:


> Acapulco, Guerrero, México.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puerto Vallarta*



SkyscrapercityMexico said:


> Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco, México.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monterrey:*



chihuaslife33 said:


> Estuve de vacaciones en Monterrey, les dejo unas cuantas panos que tomé. Preciosa ciudad, me hubiera gustado haber tomado más fotos pero olvidé el cargador de mi cámara
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla:*



emporio's said:


> *Puebla*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guadalajara:*



amgonzal said:


> Guadalajara:
> 
> 
> Andares y Edificios by vitamino, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla City:*



emporio's said:


> *Puebla*
> 
> de JoseRP
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mazatlán:*



SkyscrapercityMexico said:


> Mazatlán, Sinaloa, México.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Legomaniac said:


> *Puebla*
> 
> Picture by emporio's


I like this skyline. Those baroque towers really do it for me!


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuxtla Gutiérrez.*



Eduardo_Bdez said:


> ^^
> 
> Nos aferramos tanto a seguir la tendencia gringa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puerto Vallarta:*



SkyscrapercityMexico said:


> Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco, México.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla City:*



JoseRP said:


> Puebla
> Desde la 25 pte y la 11 sur
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## steckjah (Apr 26, 2012)

Irapuato,Gto


----------



## steckjah (Apr 26, 2012)

Irapuato,Gto.


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

Santa Fe - Mexico City



ind-Erick said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:cheers::cheers:


----------

